# Big night for SDSU



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Brookings is really hopping tonight as the SDSU men beat NDSU 67-65 in Brookings and the lady rabbits whupped the bison ladies 77-55. Woo Hoo, the only thing I like about NDSU is their beautiful school colors of green and gold. 
MOB


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

good work beating the Bison.

go Sioux


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I wouldn't be too proud of beating the bizen, they are pretty much terrible except for the mens win in wisconsin, nice they could pull that one out of their arses, (i'm irish) as for the women biseeen, ouch, talk about disapointment, I really hope their (mens and womens) programs will do better in the future, cuz, this d1 move killed the basketball scene. :stirpot:

as for the football scene, I see mr. bohl is sidestepping the minnesota game for next year. Says they are not ready. So does this mean that when they do play 08?? does that mean it is a guranteed victory?? Why wouldn't you take an offer to play the gophers 1 year early???? cmon bohl, no one expects you to win anyways, and if they do, 870, I'll scout geese for a month while you sit in the tree stand in the evenings.

p.s. HAVE A SIOUX-PER DAY


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, but let's be proud of the Sioux mens team. 13-14 against weak competition. I know something great we could all do.....Let's throw a parade. Losing to Mayville, Moorhead, and Minot State in a year isn't an easy thing to do.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Yeah, but let's be proud of the Sioux mens team. 13-14 against weak competition. I know something great we could all do.....Let's throw a parade. Losing to Mayville, Moorhead, and Minot State in a year isn't an easy thing to do.


 :laugh:

Now that is funny stuff!!!!!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I really miss the NCC since SDSU went D1. The men and the women now play on different nights and travel all over the country to play. We lost all of our rivals except NDSU and even those games the men and women play different nights or locations. Attendance at the games has really dropped off. Maybe things will improve, but I don't see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

that's why I've never been in favor of a d-1 move, I don't believe it will ever be the same, cuz our schools won't be in a ncaa championship

870, blow it out your bunghole, I knew you'd be the first to respond, in fact, as I was writing, I was actually going to start a pole to see how long it would take you to get back!! :beer: saturday night :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey 870, I know ndsu's whomping of jamestown by 40, mayville by 20, Mary by 30, that really solidifies them as D1 contenders

way to take it to the naia and dac teams, thumbs up ndsu

:idea: how about playing a few more d1 teams and see how the record improves


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't remember actually ever stating that NDSU was a contending D1 team. I simply didn't see how you could rip our young squad for not sucking when the Sioux have definately shown that they have no talent. If you still want to throw a parade for the Sioux showing pitty on those other teams,,,I'm in....I'm free this weekend to work on floats.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

no your not free this weekend, cuz we're meeting at Buffalo Wild Wing, I hear they have a couple new sauces, might have to try them out. Hey, relax, don't have to take offense to the bizen... : ) as for the Sioux having no talent for basketball, agreed, they haven't had any for a couple years now, but believe me, I don't see your "young" basketball squad going anywhere in the next few years either, don't give me "they are young" bullsh!t, don't wanna hear it. Or else I want to hear your excuse when they are seniors......................if they can stay eligible that long :jammin:

i just like the banana man


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> no your not free this weekend, cuz we're meeting at Buffalo Wild Wing, I hear they have a couple new sauces, might have to try them out. Hey, relax, don't have to take offense to the bizen... : ) as for the Sioux having no talent for basketball, agreed, they haven't had any for a couple years now, but believe me, I don't see your "young" basketball squad going anywhere in the next few years either, don't give me "they are young" bullsh!t, don't wanna hear it. Or else I want to hear your excuse when they are seniors......................if they can stay eligible that long :jammin:
> 
> i just like the banana man


You are correct, i've believed in the banana man for years

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:

However, you could put a .45 in each of the NDSU players knees and we'd probably still beat UND by 75.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Sorry I probably got a little out of control there, you could probably put a well placed .223 into the knees and they'd win by 75. What was I thinking??????


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> you could probably put a well placed .223 into the knees


How would a whole gun fit in one of their knees??????? I mean, a .223 is a pretty long gun, maybe 3 feet???? But for one to fit inside one of their knees, now that is getting a little out of hand 870, when you goin to the sportsmanshow????


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> > you could probably put a well placed .223 into the knees
> 
> 
> How would a whole gun fit in one of their knees??????? I mean, a .223 is a pretty long gun, maybe 3 feet???? But for one to fit inside one of their knees, now that is getting a little out of hand 870, when you goin to the sportsmanshow????


Use a piece of plywood, either way it doesn't matter.


----------

